# Coyotes



## Elevenpoint

From a large breed perspective, what would be the dog to have for coyotes? The hounds had another encounter with a coyote this morning and I am thinking that I may get one large breed that will not hesitate to take on a coyote all the way, very aggressive and will do damage. If you had to pick one.....for one on one versus a coyote, which would it be?


----------



## RJMAcres

Where you at in the Ozarks ?
I'm north of Gainesville Missouri and am an avid coyote hunter.

We run great pyreneese with our goats and that stopped most of our predator problems.
We always have at least 2 in with the female goats and kids and 1 pyr plus a llama in with
the male goats.

I'm big on pyreneese as they will go after coyotes but are real gentle with people and love little
kids. Big thing is to make sure the dogs are socialized with people when they are pups. Just
don't get a pup, put in the pasture and leave it without any interaction with people. That causes
all sorts of problems.

Feel free to email me at [email protected].


----------



## horsepoor21

Our Maremma and Kangal will take coyotes on without any hesitation . They take off like a flash , hackles up . I've never seen them attack one as the coyotes turn tail and run off as fast as possible . My dogs have chased them out of sight , but most often stop at the fence line and stand guard there for awhile .


----------



## JasoninMN

Do you want a Livestock Guardian dog or a dog that kills coyotes to run with your hounds?


----------



## Elevenpoint

Right now the coyotes are not afraid of the hounds, they play a game of advance/retreat and will engage to a certain degree......sometimes one coyote but I have seen three at a time during the daytime, night they are thick as thieves. Hounds are put up at night, four of them are mountain curs, two mixed breed...they just cannot do the damage that needs to be done. A LGD would be fine or an enforcer that can inflict the damage that needs to be done.


----------



## Pops2

you need a stag, coldblood grey, a lurcher or some other kind of speed dog.
don't think the curs can't handle them if they catch them. i know of a fella whose jagds have stretched several yotes. also know a fella whose large patterdale has locked jaws w/them & pulled them out of holes & culverts for his foxhounds & stags to kill. the curs will do the job if they can catch them. an LGD won't necessarily catch them just add weight if it comes to a stand up fight. a longdog or lurcher will have the speed needed to catch & he only has to hold em long enough for the rest of the dogs to get there.


----------



## MonsterMalak

I would listen to Pops2. His experience is vast.

As far as the LGDs, you will need to take many things into consideration. The ability to RUN with the hounds that few large dogs could do. 

I would recomend the Turkish breeds, as they have endurance, speed and drive to get them.

I have friends that Boar hunt with their Kangals and Boz. Hunt Russian Boar and coyotes.
Then take their dogs home to their pasture full of goats and chickens.

Unusual dogs to be able to do that. 

This is Monster at 15 months. He could handle a bunch of coyotes, believe me.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Two of the curs are brindle with a slight build, a mom and her female pup...they have the speed to run one down but I don't think they have the power to take one on, the other two pups are built stockier with the male the biggest and the pups just turned a year old. Excellent treeing dogs and they do catch squirrels and rabbits and eat them, the other two hounds are equal and they are an incredible team working together. Maybe they are too young for taking on a coyote? The mixed breed hounds are litter mates, the mom of the pups was a stray....those three are about five years old and tough dogs. I would think that they can take a coyote with all of them...the coyotes are not running anyway, they have standoffs with both advancing and retreating.


----------



## Fowler

I have maremma's coyotes have moved on, I've had no problems with them or my dogs.


----------



## CJBegins

I have a GP/Anatolian for my coyote problem. The coyotes are very vocal but our dog keeps them quite aways away from the barn. 

I guess I am wondering why you are seeing them in the daytime. It is very rare to see them during the day.


----------



## pancho

Coyotes are not really that tough.
Your dogs should be able to handle them.
For some reason they do not want to try.
The coyotes have found out the dogs will not bother them.

I have had 40-50lb. dogs kill several coyotes at the same time.


----------



## Pops2

the problem right now is they are doing standoffs, no one is willing to start the fight. a good speed dog will do just that. it'll catch the yote & catch to kill. once it grabs one for real both packs will commit to the fight. the coyotes will break off first UNLESS they have enough numbers. they aren't committing because they are trying to get just on of yours to commit so they can take them down one at a time. 
if you're not doing it you need to let your dogs take down big ***** (over 20#). that'll teach them what they need to be good game killers & show you which ones have the heart for a fight. 
the best choice for you to add to your pack might be a good bull/mastiff lurcher. 3/4 sighthound would be best as you get most of your best traits. anyway this kind of cross can be reckless enough to charge into the trap & tough enough to survive it. right now these crosses are mostly being used for hogs, but Dave Hise uses his stagXamerican bulldogs as kill & hole dogs on coyote as well. most commonly available are pitt bullXtrack grey. and there are a couple of guys in TX experimenting w/ stagXdogo. both the stagXs are bigger dogs 28+ inches & 80+ lbs. the pittXhotbloods vary more in size but should still be able to handle most yotes one up.


----------



## Pops2

pancho said:


> Coyotes are not really that tough.
> Your dogs should be able to handle them.
> For some reason they do not want to try.
> The coyotes have found out the dogs will not bother them.
> 
> I have had 40-50lb. dogs kill several coyotes at the same time.


depends on the dogs & the yotes. the big 50-60# northerners have been known to pack up & stretch 100# athletic dogs like chessies. the itty bitty southwestern yotes wouldn't even consider anything bigger than a toy poodle & still would wait until it was 2 on 1.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Pops2 said:


> the problem right now is they are doing standoffs, no one is willing to start the fight. a good speed dog will do just that. it'll catch the yote & catch to kill. once it grabs one for real both packs will commit to the fight. the coyotes will break off first UNLESS they have enough numbers. they aren't committing because they are trying to get just on of yours to commit so they can take them down one at a time.
> if you're not doing it you need to let your dogs take down big ***** (over 20#). that'll teach them what they need to be good game killers & show you which ones have the heart for a fight.
> the best choice for you to add to your pack might be a good bull/mastiff lurcher. 3/4 sighthound would be best as you get most of your best traits. anyway this kind of cross can be reckless enough to charge into the trap & tough enough to survive it. right now these crosses are mostly being used for hogs, but Dave Hise uses his stagXamerican bulldogs as kill & hole dogs on coyote as well. most commonly available are pitt bullXtrack grey. and there are a couple of guys in TX experimenting w/ stagXdogo. both the stagXs are bigger dogs 28+ inches & 80+ lbs. the pittXhotbloods vary more in size but should still be able to handle most yotes one up.


I would love to have them on *****....I have never seen a **** here and if they ever do it will be in a tree....they actually tore a wooden fencepost apart with their teeth today to get a chipmunk. If I could get them all on a coyote, I think it would be on from there after and they would have the confidence to take them on.....their toughness is not an issue, maybe age?


----------



## wendle

Even though the lgd breeds are bred to protect livestock, they aren't all coyote hunters/killers. I think many are more of a deterrent. Just their presence and size makes coyotes think twice before going into their territory. It looks like you are wanting more of a hunter than protector?


----------



## Elevenpoint

wendle said:


> Even though the lgd breeds are bred to protect livestock, they aren't all coyote hunters/killers. I think many are more of a deterrent. Just their presence and size makes coyotes think twice before going into their territory. It looks like you are wanting more of a hunter than protector?


Coyotes here are not small, some are german shepard size. One #30 hound is going to be a mismatch, all of them is good on one but a pack turns on them it is going to be a different story, whatever dog I get has to be tough, have some size, fast and agile.


----------



## Pops2

once you peel the hide off, coyotes are built like greyhounds. they look much bigger & heavier than they really are. a 30# will look as big as a 45-50# dog. in a real toe to toe fight, even a slightly smaller dog will dominate them. a friend in IA has a 27# patterdale & a 28# patXpit that regularly grab yotes by the bottom jaw & drag them out of holes & culverts to be killed.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Pops2 said:


> once you peel the hide off, coyotes are built like greyhounds. they look much bigger & heavier than they really are. a 30# will look as big as a 45-50# dog. in a real toe to toe fight, even a slightly smaller dog will dominate them. a friend in IA has a 27# patterdale & a 28# patXpit that regularly grab yotes by the bottom jaw & drag them out of holes & culverts to be killed.


Doubt it will be long before we will see just how tough the hounds are then......


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo

Not a large breed, but what about a Karelian Bear Dog? My neighbor has one that took on a mama cougar with her two youngsters and won. I was thoroughly impressed...until he decided to bring a carcass over to my pasture and share the meat with his "girlfriend" my black lab. lol


----------



## Elevenpoint

MonsterMalak said:


> I would listen to Pops2. His experience is vast.
> 
> As far as the LGDs, you will need to take many things into consideration. The ability to RUN with the hounds that few large dogs could do.
> 
> I would recomend the Turkish breeds, as they have endurance, speed and drive to get them.
> 
> I have friends that Boar hunt with their Kangals and Boz. Hunt Russian Boar and coyotes.
> Then take their dogs home to their pasture full of goats and chickens.
> 
> Unusual dogs to be able to do that.
> 
> This is Monster at 15 months. He could handle a bunch of coyotes, believe me.


I would put a saddle on him, ride with a gun and pick off a few.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> Not a large breed, but what about a Karelian Bear Dog? My neighbor has one that took on a mama cougar with her two youngsters and won. I was thoroughly impressed...until he decided to bring a carcass over to my pasture and share the meat with his "girlfriend" my black lab. lol


Seem like nice dogs from what I have read....they sound just like my dogs as to temperment, how they behave, etc. Think it might be time for a bit of training for the hounds, not sure why they are not engaging these coyotes.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

pancho said:


> Coyotes are not really that tough.
> Your dogs should be able to handle them.
> For some reason they do not want to try.
> The coyotes have found out the dogs will not bother them.
> 
> I have had 40-50lb. dogs kill several coyotes at the same time.


No dog can rid your region of coyotes, but a boundary-defensive dog of just about any medium to large size can keep them off your place if there is constant vigilance, day and night. Daytime 'yotes are common here. My "gentlepeople rancher" neighbors have three little yapping ankle-biters that sleep outside and nary a sign of coyotes for years.


----------



## RJMAcres

A single dog makes a nice meal for a pack of coyotes.
Coyotes are very smart and tricky. 1 coyote will bark & yap at a dog and then try and lure 
it out to the pack of coyotes waiting for it. Happens quite often.


----------



## Elevenpoint

RJMAcres said:


> A single dog makes a nice meal for a pack of coyotes.
> Coyotes are very smart and tricky. 1 coyote will bark & yap at a dog and then try and lure
> it out to the pack of coyotes waiting for it. Happens quite often.


I'm aware of this behavior, the hounds stick together and if one is away from the others it only takes one bark and the rest of the calvary is on the way. My rooster got picked off yesterday and I think it is time to take out a bunch of them and drop their numbers in the first place, too many here.


----------



## Hollowdweller

I have a border collie that runs loose and then a pyr in my pasture with the goats.

The electric fence and pyr keep the goats safe and then the border collie keeps them out of the yard.

One thing I have found that is really helpful in my yard is a security light.

We have one of the big ones you can get from the power company.

If that goes out they are right up in my yard, the border collie runs them off but they have the advantage.

When the security light is on they usually stay around the periphery of my land.

I'd put some type of guard dog in with your goats. I had a friend who had Komondors that would chase and kill coyotes but I think your better guard dog is one that will bark a lot and stay with the herd.

For instance my pyr if he senses danger will often run my goats out of the pasture and into the barn where he can guard them. If they are in the barn he will often go up and bark and patrol if danger is around.

However if you have a coyote killer dog it is possible for the coyotes to separate the dog from the flock and then kill some while the dog goes after part of the coyotes.


----------



## pancho

At one time I used to provide an exterminating service to people who had coyote problems. It was made much easier if they had dogs that would not engage coyotes. After a while the coyotes become brave. Sometimes it was possible for my dog to kill several before they learned that not all dogs are afraid of them.


----------



## RJMAcres

elevenpoint said:


> I'm aware of this behavior, the hounds stick together and if one is away from the others it only takes one bark and the rest of the calvary is on the way. My rooster got picked off yesterday and I think it is time to take out a bunch of them and drop their numbers in the first place, too many here.


I try to keep their numbers down as much as possible.
Seems I must be doing a fair job of the past few years as we have turkeys again.
Hardly saw any turkeys the previous 5 or so years.


----------



## MonsterMalak

The farther East you go, the bigger the coyotes are. In East Texas, around 50# is Max. On the East coast, the large size is more common, with one going 83# I believe.

In East Texas, I have run Pyrenees for 16 years. Always had at least 2 dogs. They were 100% effective 99% of the time. 
But usually in the fall or winter, the coyotes would build into super packs (some say as many as 20-30), and would intimidate the dogs. I would loose almost all my exotic fowl in one night. The Pyrenees would not even be bloody. 

Switched over to Kangals, and the problem was fixed. The Turkish Dogs will go out to get the coyotes, not just bark at them. The coyotes learn to stay away.

To me it is a measured risk for them. If they do not perceive risk of injury or death, they will push the boundries every few nights until one day when your dogs are not on the job, sick or missing.


----------



## Elevenpoint

MonsterMalak said:


> The farther East you go, the bigger the coyotes are. In East Texas, around 50# is Max. On the East coast, the large size is more common, with one going 83# I believe.
> 
> In East Texas, I have run Pyrenees for 16 years. Always had at least 2 dogs. They were 100% effective 99% of the time.
> But usually in the fall or winter, the coyotes would build into super packs (some say as many as 20-30), and would intimidate the dogs. I would loose almost all my exotic fowl in one night. The Pyrenees would not even be bloody.
> 
> Switched over to Kangals, and the problem was fixed. The Turkish Dogs will go out to get the coyotes, not just bark at them. The coyotes learn to stay away.
> 
> To me it is a measured risk for them. If they do not perceive risk of injury or death, they will push the boundries every few nights until one day when your dogs are not on the job, sick or missing.


104# coyote shot in 2010 deer season in Missouri...we got some big ones.


----------



## Elevenpoint

Pops2 said:


> the problem right now is they are doing standoffs, no one is willing to start the fight. a good speed dog will do just that. it'll catch the yote & catch to kill. once it grabs one for real both packs will commit to the fight. the coyotes will break off first UNLESS they have enough numbers. they aren't committing because they are trying to get just on of yours to commit so they can take them down one at a time.
> if you're not doing it you need to let your dogs take down big ***** (over 20#). that'll teach them what they need to be good game killers & show you which ones have the heart for a fight.
> the best choice for you to add to your pack might be a good bull/mastiff lurcher. 3/4 sighthound would be best as you get most of your best traits. anyway this kind of cross can be reckless enough to charge into the trap & tough enough to survive it. right now these crosses are mostly being used for hogs, but Dave Hise uses his stagXamerican bulldogs as kill & hole dogs on coyote as well. most commonly available are pitt bullXtrack grey. and there are a couple of guys in TX experimenting w/ stagXdogo. both the stagXs are bigger dogs 28+ inches & 80+ lbs. the pittXhotbloods vary more in size but should still be able to handle most yotes one up.


I talked to a guy today that raises and hunts with mountain curs, they use the curs to draw the coyote in and then shoot it...the advance and retreat they are doing is exactly what they should be doing if they were trained that way, the only part of the equation missing is me with the rifle....apparently they know exactly what they are doing.


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo

MonsterMalak said:


> The farther East you go, the bigger the coyotes are.


I don't know about that...here in Wyoming we have little coyotes and big "coyotes" :teehee:


----------



## JasoninMN

elevenpoint said:


> 104# coyote shot in 2010 deer season in Missouri...we got some big ones.


There is no such thing as a 104# coyote. The animal you are referring to was actually a wolf. 

_Remember the "104-pound" coyote that was supposedly shot in Missouri this past November? Well, as Paul Harvey would say... "Here's the rest of the story!"

Coyote Or Wolf?

The string of sightings began Nov. 13 with the shooting of what appeared to be an unusually large coyote in Carroll County. The Missouri Department of Conservation (MDC) sought DNA tests to clarify the animalâs identity. Scientists sometimes can determine where an animal came from by comparing its DNA with DNA samples from animals of the same species from different areas.

The first round of testing compared DNA from the 104-pound canine to that of western timber wolves. The tests showed a poor match with western wolves but did confirm the presence of coyote DNA. However, further testing linked the animal to timber wolves.

âCoyotes seldom get bigger than 30 pounds in Missouri,â said MDC Resource Scientist Jeff Beringer. âA coyote weighing more than 100 pounds just didnât seem credible. Wolves are known to interbreed with domestic dogs and coyotes, so we had further testing done to look for evidence of that, and we found it.â

The second round of DNA tests compared the Carroll County canineâs DNA with samples from timber wolves from the Great Lake states of Minnesota, Wisconsin or Michigan. This time, the tests found a close match. Wolves from that area are known to have coyote DNA in their genes. This accounts for the match with coyote DNA in the initial tests.

âLots of people were skeptical when we announced results from the first round of testing,â said Beringer. âWe were too. But when you are trying to unravel a biological puzzle like this one, you take things one step at a time and go where the science leads you. This animal appeared to be very different from the western wolf samples it was compared with, but when we compared it with wolf DNA from the Great Lake states we found a match.â

When asked how a Great Lakes wolf got to Missouri, Beringer noted that wolves from northern states have turned up in Missouri before. The most recent case occurred in 2001. It involved an 80-pound timber wolf killed by a landowner in Grundy County. The man mistook the wolf for a coyote, but discovered his mistake when he found the animal wore a radio collar and an ear tag linking it to Michiganâs Upper Peninsula, more than 600 miles away. He notified MDC, which was able to confirm its origin with Michigan officials.
Posted by Wolf Kill at 11:27 AM
_


----------



## Elevenpoint

JasoninMN said:


> There is no such thing as a 104# coyote. The animal you are referring to was actually a wolf.
> 
> _Remember the "104-pound" coyote that was supposedly shot in Missouri this past November? Well, as Paul Harvey would say... "Here's the rest of the story!"_
> 
> _Coyote Or Wolf?_
> 
> _The string of sightings began Nov. 13 with the shooting of what appeared to be an unusually large coyote in Carroll County. The Missouri Department of Conservation (MDC) sought DNA tests to clarify the animalâs identity. Scientists sometimes can determine where an animal came from by comparing its DNA with DNA samples from animals of the same species from different areas._
> 
> _The first round of testing compared DNA from the 104-pound canine to that of western timber wolves. The tests showed a poor match with western wolves but did confirm the presence of coyote DNA. However, further testing linked the animal to timber wolves._
> 
> _âCoyotes seldom get bigger than 30 pounds in Missouri,â said MDC Resource Scientist Jeff Beringer. âA coyote weighing more than 100 pounds just didnât seem credible. Wolves are known to interbreed with domestic dogs and coyotes, so we had further testing done to look for evidence of that, and we found it.â_
> 
> _The second round of DNA tests compared the Carroll County canineâs DNA with samples from timber wolves from the Great Lake states of Minnesota, Wisconsin or Michigan. This time, the tests found a close match. Wolves from that area are known to have coyote DNA in their genes. This accounts for the match with coyote DNA in the initial tests._
> 
> _âLots of people were skeptical when we announced results from the first round of testing,â said Beringer. âWe were too. But when you are trying to unravel a biological puzzle like this one, you take things one step at a time and go where the science leads you. This animal appeared to be very different from the western wolf samples it was compared with, but when we compared it with wolf DNA from the Great Lake states we found a match.â_
> 
> _When asked how a Great Lakes wolf got to Missouri, Beringer noted that wolves from northern states have turned up in Missouri before. The most recent case occurred in 2001. It involved an 80-pound timber wolf killed by a landowner in Grundy County. The man mistook the wolf for a coyote, but discovered his mistake when he found the animal wore a radio collar and an ear tag linking it to Michiganâs Upper Peninsula, more than 600 miles away. He notified MDC, which was able to confirm its origin with Michigan officials._
> _Posted by Wolf Kill at 11:27 AM_


I stand corrected, I missed that update. 'Yote season opens up May 7, here...will find out how big they are then.


----------



## JasoninMN

Wow, I am surprised you have a season on them. I thought it was shoot to kill yotes every where all year long. I am sure the story of the big coyote was all over the news but the story of how the dna test was screwed up was hardly mentioned. The largest coyote on record was around 75 pounds.


----------



## Elevenpoint

JasoninMN said:


> Wow, I am surprised you have a season on them. I thought it was shoot to kill yotes every where all year long. I am sure the story of the big coyote was all over the news but the story of how the dna test was screwed up was hardly mentioned. The largest coyote on record was around 75 pounds.


Closed season is 4/1 - 5/6.....go figure.


----------



## RJMAcres

elevenpoint said:


> Closed season is 4/1 - 5/6.....go figure.


Unless you're a landowner and having problems.


----------



## Farmer2B

The best dog for coyotes is a donkey. However donkeys tend to be anti-canine, not anti-coyote, soy you might have some issues there.


----------



## Pops2

JasoninMN said:


> Wow, I am surprised you have a season on them. I thought it was shoot to kill yotes every where all year long. I am sure the story of the big coyote was all over the news but the story of how the dna test was screwed up was hardly mentioned. The largest coyote on record was around 75 pounds.


"coyotes" w/wolf dna markers over 80# have been killed in both ME & NY. in fact from my readings, all the coyotes over 60# that have been tested were found to have some wolf. 60 seems to be the max they can go w/o hybridization.


----------



## chamoisee

My friend, living in major predator country (cougars, bears, wolves, coyotes) has both a Pyrenees and a Kangal. I have been extremely impressed with the Kangal; what a wonderful, hardworking but still friendly dog! There are alpacas, horses, sheep, goats, and other livestock. As far as I know, no predator losses since acquiring this dog. She says that they have been bred to protect against wolves so in my opinion, they would be an excellent breed for coyotes as well. 

Kangal Dog - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## chamoisee

How could anyone in their right mind look at that animal and think it was a coyote?? I can see possibly mistaking it for a malamute, but a coyote?


----------



## Elevenpoint

Conservation Department here says that most in Missouri are about #30, seems some are bigger here...it only took them five minutes to track one down this morning and get it in the open and chase it around....no engaging though.


----------



## JasoninMN

Pops2 said:


> "coyotes" w/wolf dna markers over 80# have been killed in both ME & NY. in fact from my readings, all the coyotes over 60# that have been tested were found to have some wolf. 60 seems to be the max they can go w/o hybridization.


True, which leads me to believe that even the "record" which was shot in Alberta, Canada also has wolf in the mix but wasn't tested.


----------



## Txrider

Some old timers hunt coyotes in Ok and Tx. with greyhounds as they aren't really very tough.

Personally if my dogs were doing a standoff with coyotes in daylight I'd be taking them out with a scoped .308 real fast

They only come around my place at night in a pack of about a dozen from the sound of em, and go silent when anything barks at em.


----------



## littlejoe

elevenpoint, maybe you need to tease your dogs with a dead coyote? I've usually had bigger than average heelers, and later curs or heeler/cur crosses. After the first one had been taught to engage, there was never a waiver with them taking on a fight. The heelers, I occasionally stepped off to help kill a yote. Never had more than two dogs with me. The cur crosses I had were probly hard 50-60# dogs, and they would handle a coyote by thierself. The dogs were all raised to be tough and hard.

Maybe your yotes are bigger, here a really big male might go 45-50 lbs, but they are very seldom. I've yet to see packs of them in my lifetime, but people always talk of them. Not to say it doesn't happen, but I've spent a lot of years studying them. But, only in my area. I've seen small groups following a ***** in heat, or small groups with young pups. I've jumped several adults off of a gut pile, but I would hesitate to call them a pack.

Still with four cur dogs, they shouldn't hesitate. My experience with curs is they are bred to be tough. Maybe they just need some encouragment, and teased with a carcass? Mine had a definate hatred for coyotes, and they never hesitated if I gave them a 'sic em on anything.


----------



## Wilbur

A friend of mine who breeds dogs and has had some serious success at AKC National events is fond of Bouvier des Flandres as a guard dog. One of his was attacked by a good sized pitbull one time and the Bouvier dispatched it with three bites. One to the neck...next to the spine...third to the hips...then dropped it dead in front of the astonished owner. Of course the owner tried to complain about his now dead pitbull...LOL 

One difference he explained about the breed is that it will chase only until the threat is gone and what it is protecting is safe and then it will return to the protectee....it will not chase something down to kill it beyond ensuring that what it is protecting is safe. 

American Kennel Club - Bouvier des Flandres


----------



## CarolT

Friend has a GP and 2 Anatolians. The GP barks and gets the Anatolians after the problem and runs to stand with the animals. Good teamwork 

I was surprised it took so long for someone to suggest teasing.

And yep, bet those curs are wondering who trained you and why haven't you backed them up with the gun yet? LOL I bet you combine and take out a couple and they will become the fighting force you're hoping for soon.


----------



## squeak

MonsterMalak, what breed is Monster? He's beautiful!



MonsterMalak said:


> I would listen to Pops2. His experience is vast.
> 
> As far as the LGDs, you will need to take many things into consideration. The ability to RUN with the hounds that few large dogs could do.
> 
> I would recomend the Turkish breeds, as they have endurance, speed and drive to get them.
> 
> I have friends that Boar hunt with their Kangals and Boz. Hunt Russian Boar and coyotes.
> Then take their dogs home to their pasture full of goats and chickens.
> 
> Unusual dogs to be able to do that.
> 
> This is Monster at 15 months. He could handle a bunch of coyotes, believe me.


----------



## CarolT

I think Monster is a Boz Shepherd? Isn't he gorgeous? Love the big fellows 

Hopefully Malak will say for sure soon


----------



## used2bcool13

Is that a Kangal?


----------



## Ed Norman

How big is the guy? He doesn't appear to be a strapping six and a half footer, but without knowing the scale... that's still a great big dog.


----------



## Darstcreek

elevenpoint said:


> From a large breed perspective, what would be the dog to have for coyotes? The hounds had another encounter with a coyote this morning and I am thinking that I may get one large breed that will not hesitate to take on a coyote all the way, very aggressive and will do damage. If you had to pick one.....for one on one versus a coyote, which would it be?


get a Dogo>>>> coyotes will not have a chance


----------



## Pops2

Darstcreek said:


> get a Dogo>>>> coyotes will not have a chance


*IF* the dogo can catch them, the coyotes won't stand a chance. any coyote that can be caught by a dogo isn't long for this world anyway. heck i stand a good chance of running down any coyote a dogo could catch.


----------



## MonsterMalak

Squeak,

Monster is a Boz Shepherd.

A Regional Varient of the Yoruk out of Turkey.

Turkish Boz Shepherd or Guregh

Here is a link to my site. There is alot of information and links to other sites.

Thanks,,,, We love him.









This is an impressive Boz. Wish I owned him, he is in Turkey


----------

